# EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand



## Bashartreadsyou (28. Juni 2015)

*EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Die ostdeutsche Wirtschaft hat die Sanktionen gegen Rußland scharf  kritisiert. Nicht nur sei Rußland damit kaum unter Druck zu setzen, da  der russische Staatshaushalt nach wie vor ausgeglichen ist und das Land  auf dicken Geldreserven sitzt, sondern auch sei die deutsche Wirtschaft  jene, die am meisten unter den Sanktionen leide. Inzwischen stünden  150.000 Arbeitsplätze auf dem Spiel und der Export in 2015 könnte sich  im Vergleich zum Rekordjahr 2012 halbieren.
Russland-Sanktionen der EU fügen Deutschland schweren Schaden zu | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Schluß jetzt mit dem Wahnsinn!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Hmm wen interessiert das noch,

1. Die Usa ist der Gute, der Osten immer das Böse

2. RU baut die Wirtschaftsbeziehungen im Osten weiter aus,
wen interessiert die EU noch in einigen Jahren


Sollen die nur so weitermachen,
es fördert aber nicht gerade die EU für sich selbst.

Mich interessiert das relativ wenig:


DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Ich verdiene gewollt unter 1000 euro arbeite aber auch nur 4std am Tag,
> Freizeit ist Lebenszeit und diese ist mir mehr Wert als die nächste Droge( Luxusgüter)


----------



## gozzomare (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Wir haben echt den Fehler gemacht damals die über 16 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR aufgenommen zu haben. Heute ist das Undankbare Pack noch am Maulen.


----------



## Research (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Und die USA machen selber nicht mit.


----------



## Nazzy (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Wow, welch Überraschung, es schadet unserer Wirtschaft.....wer hätte das gedacht. 
Die Amis lachen sich schrott , da sie machen dürfen, was sie wollen. Sie betreiben ja weiterhin fleissig Handel mit den Russen.


----------



## Quat (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



gozzomare schrieb:


> Wir haben echt den Fehler gemacht damals die über 16 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR aufgenommen zu haben. Heute ist das Undankbare Pack noch am Maulen.


"Wir müßte eigentlich "ihr" heißen!
Denn mit dir, hat das mal absolut überhaupt gar nichts zu tun!
Und mit "ihr" würde dein Finger auf Maskottchen Kohl und seine Strippenzieher zeigen!

Aber auch ich; Wen interessiert die ostdeutsche Wirtschaft?
Nicht so viele! Nicht mal den Ostdeutschen im allgemeinen selbst?
Folgen wir doch lieber den Medie und sterilisieren wir Pegida und sonn' Kroppzeug.
150.000 Arbeitskräfte? Was soviel haben Arbeit? Ist doch schon mal ne prima Errungenschaft nach'm Verschachern an den "Westen"!
Also nicht jammern! Immer schön weiter hinterher trotten und die FDJ Sekretärin wählen.
Es gab schließlich 100DM Begrüßungsgeld !
Es lebe Dunkeldeutschland!

Wieso eigentlich Ostdeutschland? Nicht nur eine der führenden Medienanstalten bezeichnet sich und die Region als mitteldeutsch!


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



gozzomare schrieb:


> Wir haben echt den Fehler gemacht damals die über 16 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR aufgenommen zu haben. Heute ist das Undankbare Pack noch am Maulen.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ist es besser, manchmal einfach nichts zu schreiben. Sieh Dir das "undankbare Pack", das dort im Ost-Ausschuss der deutschen Wirtschaft sitzt, vielleicht erst einmal mal an: Mitglieder | Ost-Ausschuss der Deutschen Wirtschaft

Bei denen geht's nicht um die ehemalige DDR oder Ostdeutschland:


> Seit 1952 vertritt der Ost-Ausschuss die Interessen der deutschen Wirtschaft im östlichen Europa. Aktuell werden 21 Länder betreut: Russland, Belarus, die Ukraine, Moldau, Albanien, die beiden EU-Länder Rumänien und Bulgarien, die EU-Beitrittskandidaten Kroatien, Mazedonien und Montenegro sowie Serbien, Bosnien-Herzegowina, Kosovo und die Länder des Südkaukasus und Zentralasiens.
> Ãœber uns | Ost-Ausschuss der Deutschen Wirtschaft



Insofern sind einige hier mal komplett auf dem falsche Dampfer. Das kommt davon, wenn man nur die (in diesem Fall falsche) Überschrift liest.


----------



## S754 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Diese Sanktionen sind einfach nur deppat und hirnrissig. Schadet unserer Wirtschaft massiv! Meine Firma leidet darunter stark.


----------



## Nazzy (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



S754 schrieb:


> Diese Sanktionen sind einfach nur deppat und hirnrissig. Schadet unserer Wirtschaft massiv! Meine Firma leidet darunter stark.



verstehe mein "Gefällt mir" nicht falsch


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Soll es doch eher Sanktionen gegen SaudiArabien und Katar geben, die den IS mit Waffen versorgen. Aber das ist ja von den USA so gewollt.


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

"one apple at day keeps Putin away"

Erinnert man sich ?

Wenn ich sowas von gewählten Volksverdrehern höre, frage ich mich, ob der Abgrund wirklich noch so weit weg ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Erst stacheln die USA den Konflikt in der Ukraine an bzw. lösen ihn erst aus und schwatzen uns dann noch Sanktionen gegen die pöhsen Russen auf, die verständlicher Weise ihre Interessen vertreten wollen. US-Firmen halten sich selbstverständlich nicht an die vereinbarten Sanktionen und machen weiter fleißig Geschäfte mit den Russen. 

TTIP und die Ukraine-Krise hängen direkt zusammen.


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Wie genau haben die den denn ausgelöst ? Mit 7 Milliarden Dollarn aus der Zeitspanne von 1992 bis 2014 ?  Oder mit 12 Blackwatermännern die als Berater fungierten ?  Immer diese Märchen weil man keine anderen Gründe hat um eigenes Unrecht zu kaschieren... Wenn verständlicher Weise Russland Kriege in der Ukraine vertreten darf, dann hatte Irak auch verständlicherweise keine Atomwaffen .... Zirkus für Erwachsene. Beide Großmächte spielen ihr golbales Spiel nur dass die eine es auf unserem Kontinent versucht.


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> TTIP und die Ukraine-Krise hängen direkt zusammen.



Inwiefern denn ?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ist es besser, manchmal einfach nichts zu schreiben. Sieh Dir das "undankbare Pack", das dort im Ost-Ausschuss der deutschen Wirtschaft sitzt, vielleicht erst einmal mal an: Mitglieder | Ost-Ausschuss der Deutschen Wirtschaft
> 
> Bei denen geht's nicht um die ehemalige DDR oder Ostdeutschland:
> 
> ...


Was ist falsch and der Überschrift und was ist schlimm daran, daß der Ost-Ausschuß die Interessen der deutschen Wirtschaft dort vertritt, wo die ostrdeutsche Wirtschaft Geschäfte macht?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



gozzomare schrieb:


> Wir haben echt den Fehler gemacht damals die über 16 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR aufgenommen zu haben. Heute ist das Undankbare Pack noch am Maulen.



Gott bist du armseelig, mehr kann man dazu wirklich nicht sagen. Fühlst dich als was besseres weil du "Westdeutscher" bist und sind "Ostdeutsche" für dich nur Untermenschen?
Als wen der Westen vom Niedergang der DDR nicht ohne Ende profitiert hätte...
Wer hat sich die ganzen immobilien im Osten unter den Nagel gerissen? Makler aus Westdeutschland!
Wer hat die überlebensfähigen Betriebe im Osten zerschlagen damit westliche Unternehmen nicht die Konkurenz aus dem Osten fürchten müssen? Insolvenzverwalter aus Westdeutschland!
Wer hat nach der Wende den Ostteil Deutschlands als Niedriglohnland, direkt vor der Haustür, missbraucht? Unternehmen aus Westdeutschland!
Wer hat sich Beamtengehälter für die Arbeit im Osten zahlen lassen als müsste er im tiefsten rückständischen afrikanischen Urwald Dienst verrichten? Beamte aus Westdeutschland!
Wer hat sich Subventionen vom Staat geben lassen das er Arbeitsplätze im Ostteil Deutschlands schaft? Unternehmen aus Westdeutschland!
Wer hat seine schrottreifen Autos und andere Billigware zu Wucherpreisen an die Menschen in Ostdeutschland verhöckert? Fahrende Händler aus Westdeutschland!
usw.
Die Liste kann man noch mit diversen Dingen fortführen!

Also sei lieber ruhig wen du null Schimmer davon hast und hör auf dich hier so aufzuführen als hätte die arme BRD ohne Ende unter den Anschluss der DDR gelitten.
Ehrlich, solche grosskotzigen Leute, da kann ich nur drüber und den , über soviel  Dummheit.


----------



## Quat (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



apap schrieb:


> Inwiefern denn ?


 Destabilisierung von Einfluss- und Wirtschaftsgebieten um eigenen Einfluss überhaupt zu schaffen oder diesen auszuweiten. Siehe auch Afrika, Asien, Latein und Südamerika. Kurzum überall auf der Welt. Die ach so tolle BRD hat es übrigens schon vor ihrer Entstehung mit dem Einstieg der Amis in den 2 Weltkrieg erwischt. Auch wenn sie vorgaben, Europa mit Hilfe der anderen Alliierten von dieser Nazipest befreien zu wollen, beabsichtigt haben die Amis nichts anderes als oben beschrieben. Juhu die "Befreier" hatten eine neue Pest im Gepäck.
Zu erkennen unter anderem daran, dass Nazis eine Maßgebliche Anteil an der Konsolidierung, vor allem in einer der vier  Besatzungszonen hatten.
TTIP verfolgt direkt was in der Ukraine geschaffen wurde, Macht!
Die Ukraine wird sich "nie" wieder von den Amis und deren Handlangern befreien können.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Quat schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie vorgaben, Europa mit Hilfe der anderen Alliierten von dieser Nazipest befreien zu wollen, beabsichtigt haben die Amis nichts anderes als oben beschrieben. Juhu die "Befreier" hatten eine neue Pest im Gepäck.



Man kann den Amis ja heute mehr als genug vorwerfen und das zu Recht. Aber was du hier gerade betreibst ist reinste Geschichtsklitterung...


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Was ist falsch and der Überschrift und was ist schlimm daran, daß der Ost-Ausschuß die Interessen der deutschen Wirtschaft dort vertritt, wo die ostrdeutsche Wirtschaft Geschäfte macht?


Es geht nicht nur um Ostdeutschland und auch nicht nur um den Mittelstand, sondern um die komplette deutsche Wirtschaft. Von daher ist die Überschrift nicht korrekt. Wohin das führt sieht man ja, wenn bei manchen hier gleich der "Ossi-Beißreflex" zuschlägt.


----------



## JePe (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> (...) sondern auch sei die deutsche Wirtschaft  jene, die am meisten unter den Sanktionen leide.



Ach tatsaechlich?

Arbeitslosigkeit - Niedrigster Mai-Wert seit 24 Jahren.
2014 Exportueberschuss in Rekordhoehe.
Wirtschaftsforscher rechnen mit kraeftigem Wachstum.


----------



## Quat (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Man kann den Amis ja heute mehr als genug vorwerfen und das zu Recht. Aber was du hier gerade betreibst ist reinste Geschichtsklitterung...


In keinster Weise! Die Auswirkungen sind jeden Tag aufs neue deutlich sichtbar. Nur zwei Aspekte der jüngsten Zeit, um zu untermauern, TTIP und NSA-Affäre.
Das Treiben Adenauers ist auch hinlänglich dokumentiert. Dumm nur auch von kritischem Gesichtspunkten aus.
Der Sieger schreibt zwar die Geschichte, nicht jeder trottet dem aber hinterher.

 Klittern; was für ein propagandistische Wortschöpfung! Liegt ihr Betrug und Verschleierung doch geradezu in die Wiege gelegt.
 Kommt für mich noch deutlich vor Nachhaltigkeit.
Geschichte ist immer eine Sichtweise, selbst im entstehen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Quat schrieb:


> Dumm nur auch von kritischem Gesichtspunkten aus.
> Der Sieger schreibt zwar die Geschichte, nicht jeder trottet dem aber hinterher.



Du meinst, aus Anti-USA Gesichtspunkten?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



JePe schrieb:


> Ach tatsaechlich?
> 
> Arbeitslosigkeit - Niedrigster Mai-Wert seit 24 Jahren.
> 2014 Exportueberschuss in Rekordhoehe.
> Wirtschaftsforscher rechnen mit kraeftigem Wachstum.




Die Statistiken sind von vorne bis hinten erlogen.
Und dir ist hoffentlich schon bekannt das Arbeitslose die einen "Deppenkurs(Sinnloser Kurs für irgendwas)" machen nicht Arbeitslos sind 


Deutschland mit dem größten Niedriglohnsektor Europas,
darauf kann man wirklich stolz sein was die eigene Politik geleistet hat,
Menschen müssen Arbeiten das sie schon Mitte des Monats das Konto für Essen überziehen müssen.

Da ging es manch Sklaven in der alten Welt besser


----------



## Nazzy (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



JePe schrieb:


> Ach tatsaechlich?
> 
> Arbeitslosigkeit - Niedrigster Mai-Wert seit 24 Jahren.
> 2014 Exportueberschuss in Rekordhoehe.
> Wirtschaftsforscher rechnen mit kraeftigem Wachstum.



kannste mal 4 nehmen, dann haste deine Arbeitslosenliste vollständig.
Das sind gefälschte / schön geredete Werte. Was mit den Leuten die sich "weiterbilden", oder den Zeitarbeitern, oder 1 Euro jobbern ? Werden alle nicht aufgeführt, warum wohl ?

kraeftigem Wachstum ? Den sehe ich nur in meiner Hose, sry.
Ich lese seit Jahren nur was von bessere Wirschaft etc. Nur komisch, dass "wir" davon nichts mitbekommen. Mag das daran liegen, weil die Gewinne woanders landen ? Anstatt in den Taschen der ehrlichen Arbeiter.
Ich sehe nur Baustellen, an allen Ecken und Kanten. Wenn unsere Wirtschaft so gut läuft, wieso entstehen dann immer neue ? 
Wie kann es sein,  dass fast jeder 4te in Deutschland in Armut lebt ? 

Eine bessere Wirtschaft würde nur was bringen, wenn alle davon profitieren würden, und nicht nur die Leute, die sowieso schon reich sind.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Das Problem/Lustige ist das sich das System selbst erhängt.

Die Gier nach Mehr:
mehr Absatz -> mehr Gewinne -> weniger Gehalt für den Arbeiter -> =
 weniger Absatz -> weniger Einnahmen -> Stellenabbau/weniger Gehalt -> weniger Absatz usw.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Das Problem/Lustige ist das sich das System selbst erhängt.
> 
> Die Gier nach Mehr:
> mehr Absatz -> mehr Gewinne -> weniger Gehalt für den Arbeiter -> =
> weniger Absatz -> weniger Einnahmen -> Stellenabbau/weniger Gehalt -> weniger Absatz usw.



Das Problem ist nicht der böse gierige Unternehmer, die meisten Unternehmer machen sich den Buckel krumm um ihren Mitarbeitern die Stellen zu erhalten.
Das Problem ist an sich nur der Kapitalismus selbst, dieser funktioniert nur mit und durch Wachstum.
Auch ist deine Aufzählung unvollständig, da es eine Vielzahl von Faktoren gibt die alleine das Preisgefüge, Lohngefüge o.ä. bestimmen.
Hier auch mal ein unvollständiges Modell:

Grundabsatz --> Gewinn --> tarifliche Lohnerhöhung für MA --> Lohnkosten gestiegen --> Preis für Produkt gestiegen --> weniger Absatz --> weniger Gewinn --> keine Investition in neue Produkte möglich
--> Absatzeinbruch --> Verlust --> Betriebsbedingte Kündigung.

Auch ist das Stammtischgebrummel von wegen "Bei mir kommt vom Aufschwung Nichts an" immer nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Natürlich verzeichnen wir einen massiven Wirtschaftsaufschwung, nur konzentriert sich dieser auf die Ballungsgebiete und Großstädte. 
Das sieht man wunderschön an Sachsen --> Leipzig (Hypezig) und Dresden boomen. Alleine in Leipzig haben sich die letzten Jahre Porsche, BMW, Schenker und DHL im großen Stil niedergelassen, dadurch sind tausende APs entstanden, und die Zahlen gehen momentan davon aus, dass sich die Einwohnerzahl von 500tsd auf 750tsd erhöhen wird --> innerhalb von nicht mal 20 Jahren.
Davon haben aber die ländlichen Regionen nichts.....die sterben aus. Und das muss auch die Politik langsam auf die Agenda nehmen, boomende Wirtschaft muss auch fair verteilt werden.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Falsch, der Kapitalismus Funktioniert nicht nur mit Wachstum,
es ist ein Schuldgeld System




aloha84 schrieb:


> die meisten Unternehmer machen sich den Buckel krumm um ihren Mitarbeitern die Stellen zu erhalten..



Komm mach dich mal selbst nicht lächerlich, 
VW, Mercedes, BMW, Thyssen Krupp, Rheinmetall, Bayer, Henkel, Amazon usw. 

Alle haben sie 2 Dinge gemeinsam:
 Milliarden Gewinne 
Leiharbeiter (und das noch schlimmere ist, viele bauen die Stammarbeiter für die Leiharbeiter ab)





aloha84 schrieb:


> Auch ist das Stammtischgebrummel von wegen "Bei mir kommt vom Aufschwung Nichts an" immer nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> Natürlich verzeichnen wir einen massiven Wirtschaftsaufschwung, nur konzentriert sich dieser auf die Ballungsgebiete und Großstädte. .


Deshalb hat ja genau Deutschland was mal ein Hochlohnland war jetzt den größten Niedriglohn Sektor Europas,
ach ja Ballungszentren so wie München? Wohnung für eine 3 Personen Familie teils 1000euro/Monat.

Gehalt als Mechatroniker im Schnitt 1600euro Brutto,
als Alleinverdiener kannst dich entscheiden Wohnung mit Armut oder Obdachlos und das ganze Monat was normales zum Essen 



Gut man kann sich jeden Scheiß schön reden,
oder aber du bist nicht aus der "Mittelschicht" denn die Allgemein mehr Verdienen haben meist leichte Züge des Realitätsverlustes


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Dann sag doch deine Weisheiten mal einem Mittelständischen Unternehmer ins Gesicht, der kann dich mal aufklären wie es läuft.
Nicht alle Unternehmen sind Großkonzerne, ein Großteil der Arbeitsplätze wird von Mittelständlern und Kleinunternehmen gestellt.

Was jetzt der Mietpreis direkt mit Wirtschaftswachstum zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht, in München wird mehr verdient als in einem Dorf in Brandenburg, daher sind auch die Lebenshaltungskosten höher.
Das Mietpreise durch Spekulanten nach oben getrieben werden ist ein anderes Thema.
Auch das Niedriglohnland Deutschland arbeitet immerhin an Verbesserungen, sonst gäbe es keinen Mindestlohn.
Und bevor du an den 8,50€ rummäkelst, mach mal einen wertigen Vorschlag was denn gerecht wäre.
Jeder labert immer nur "8,50? zuwenig! 15€ wäre gerecht!" --> aber sich aufregen wenn das Bier in der Kneipe nicht mehr 3,50€ kostet, sonder 5€ + x!

Übrigens leide ich nicht an Realitätsverlusten, ich denke einfach weiter...... als den Meter Feldweg.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Auch das Niedriglohnland Deutschland arbeitet immerhin an Verbesserungen, sonst gäbe es keinen Mindestlohn.


Ein Mindestlöhn der kein Mindestlohn ist,
da es genug Hintertüren dafür gewollt gibt.

Toller Mindestlohn woran sich am Ende doch keiner halten muss


Ebenso ist ein Standardisierter Mindestlohn irgendwie für die Fische,
es braucht für jede Branche einen Eigens geregelten.
Maurer Mindestlohn 8.50, Regale bei Lidl Einräumen 8.50 = finde den Fehler


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Ein Mindestlöhn der kein Mindestlohn ist,
> da es genug Hintertüren dafür gewollt gibt.
> 
> Toller Mindestlohn woran sich am Ende doch keiner halten muss
> ...



Dann zeig mal eine Statistik vor, dass sich daran "NEIMAND" halten muss.

Mach es doch besser, gründe eine Partei, stell ein Programm auf,  lass dich wählen --> dann kannst du zeigen was du kannst.
Hinterher sind immer alle schlauer.....sonst kommt nur heiße Luft!


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mach es doch besser, gründe eine Partei, stell ein Programm auf,  lass dich wählen --> dann kannst du zeigen was du kannst.
> Hinterher sind immer alle schlauer.....sonst kommt nur heiße Luft!



Ich bin kein DEUTSCHER, 
Ich bin Österreicher und wir haben für jede Branche eigenen Mindestlöhne 

Und dabei verdient ein Abwäscher fast gleich wie bei euch ein ausgebildeter Maler,


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Ich bin kein DEUTSCHER,
> Ich bin Österreicher und wir haben für jede Branche eigenen Mindestlöhne
> 
> Und dabei verdient ein Abwäscher fast gleich wie bei euch ein ausgebildeter Maler,



Hat jemand behauptet du seist Deutscher? Und was hat der Mindestlohn in diesem Thread  verloren?
Gibts in Österreich keine Möglichkeit zur Gründung einer Partei?

Lustiger Thread, in 10 Seiten schreibt dann  mal einer was in Bezug auf die Topic. 

Ich seh hier nur heiße Luft und viel Weltschmerz.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Österreich, die Realeinkommen sind dort schon seit Jahren rückläufig, Grund ist die kalte Progression und die leicht stärkere Inflation.
Die 8,50€ sind eine ganz einfache gesetzliche untere Grenze, dass viele Tarifparteien schon seit Jahren höhere Löhne als Einstiegsgehalt haben, interessiert nur keinen.

@Shorty

Sorry....ich lass mich wieder zu OT verleiten.
Gruß


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Österreich, die Realeinkommen sind dort schon seit Jahren rückläufig, Grund ist die kalte Progression und die leicht stärkere Inflation.



Gut jetzt könnte man sagen Mindestgehalt A ist von  2010 bei 1398 euro @ 2014 auf 1487 euro gestiegen,
Die Inflation kannst dir da jetzt selbst ausrechnen wie viel das jetzt mehr oder weniger ist.

Was ist dann in Deutschland los?, wenn die Gehälter in AT Rückläufig sind?,
Das Sinkende Schiff ?


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Die Statistiken sind von vorne bis hinten erlogen.





Nazzy schrieb:


> Das sind gefälschte / schön geredete Werte.



Ich habe fast Angst vor der Antwort, aber - Quellen? Belege? Gerne nachpruefbar.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich seh hier nur heiße Luft und viel Weltschmerz.



Couldn´t agree more.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Gut jetzt könnte man sagen Mindestgehalt A ist von  2010 bei 1398 euro @ 2014 auf 1487 euro gestiegen,
> Die Inflation kannst dir da jetzt selbst ausrechnen wie viel das jetzt mehr oder weniger ist.
> 
> Was ist dann in Deutschland los?, wenn die Gehälter in AT Rückläufig sind?,
> ...




Ich hab nicht von Gehältern geschrieben, sondern von Realeinkommen.
Realeinkommen - Berechnung, Erklärung & Formel


----------



## Captn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



gozzomare schrieb:


> Wir haben echt den Fehler gemacht damals die über 16 Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der DDR aufgenommen zu haben. Heute ist das Undankbare Pack noch am Maulen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht von Gehältern geschrieben, sondern von Realeinkommen.
> Realeinkommen - Berechnung, Erklärung & Formel



Verfälscht aber das Ergebnis, nicht jeder hat bei Mindestgehalt X Brutto  den selben Nettogehalt

Dann kann man eigentlich gleich hergehen und einfach 3 Personen als Richtwert nehmen:
Person A) 1400euro/Monat
Person B) 1900euro/Monat
Person C) 2900euro/Monat
----------------------------------
Durchschnitt 2066 euro/Monat und alle sind Glücklich
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Sinn würde es erst bei einer Selektierung ergeben:
Job A Familie mit 1 Kind ohne Bezüge = Durchschnitts Netto
Job A Alleinstehende ohne Kinder usw.  = Durchschnitts Netto

Wenn man alles in einen Topf wirft und mal umrührt,
sagt es nichts mehr aus

Und eine Familien ist auch nicht über z.b. 10 Jahre statisch,
z.b. 2000 gabs mehr Familien als im Jahr 2015, wie willst du wenn du alles in einen Topf wirfst, hier jetzt einen Vergleich ziehen

Praktisch müssen im Jahr 2000 gleich viele Familien wie im Jahr 2015 sein und das dann aber nur auf Job A = 
das man das auch nur irgendwie vergleichen könnte


Oder mal ganz simpel:
Im Jahr 2000 Gab es nur Bauarbeiter und man zieht einen Schnitt,
Im Jahr 2015 sind 50% in Höheren Positionen.

Jetzt willst du einen Gehaltsschnitt von Früher zu Heute ziehen,
jetzt ist der Gehalt logischerweise höher, selbst wenn die Bauarbeiter heute weniger verdienen

Um beim Bauarbeiter zu bleiben,
Man muss einfach selektieren und jeweils auf das vorhandene gehen:
Bauarbeiter: mit Familie -----------------xxxx Realeinkommen
Bauarbeiter: Alleinstehend  mit Kind--yyyy Realeinkommen
Bauarbeiter: Single-----------------------zzzz Realeinkommen
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Daraus einen Schnitt zu ziehen ist Blödsinn


----------



## Quat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe fast Angst vor der Antwort, aber - Quellen? Belege? Gerne nachpruefbar.


Was für ein dummes Totschlagargument!
Hast du keinen Browser? Findest du die Suchfunktion nicht?
Lern´ gefälligst selber!
In diesem Jahr wanderte dieses Thema zwei mal durch die Medien. Du solltest also schnell fündig werden.
Findest du nichts, stellst du die falschen Fragen, lern´ richtig Fragen!

DDR2-Liebe diese Statistiken existieren ja auch nur um den glaubenswilligen "mündigen" Bürger in Sicherheit zu wiegen und ruhig zu stellen.
Statistische Relevanz war hier doch noch nie erkennbar, sowie beabsichtigt, dito Arbeitslosenstatistik.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

... Du hast also keine Belege und / oder Quellen. Warum so kompliziert?


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



JePe schrieb:


> ... Du hast also keine Belege und / oder Quellen. Warum so kompliziert?



keine ahnung ob das in ordnung ist war aber bei mir unter den ersten 3 links mit der suche "arbeitslosenzahlen deutschland"

Die tatsÃ¤chliche Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Das in dem Link angeführte wird als Unterbeschäftigung bezeichnet und wird ebenfalls ausgewiesen. Zahlen für Juni: Der Arbeitsmarkt im Juni 2015: Stabil positive Entwicklung<br /> - www.arbeitsagentur.de


> Die Unterbeschäftigung, die auch Personen in entlastenden  arbeitsmarktpolitischen Maßnahmen und in kurzfristiger  Arbeitsunfähigkeit mitzählt, hat sich saisonbereinigt um 13.000  verringert. Insgesamt belief sich die Unterbeschäftigung im Juni 2015  auf 3.569.000 Personen. Das waren 177.000 weniger als vor einem Jahr.
> Die  nach dem ILO-Erwerbskonzept vom Statistischen Bundesamt ermittelte  Erwerbslosigkeit betrug im Mai 1,90 Millionen und die Erwerbslosenquote  lag bei 4,6 Prozent.



und um den Februar zu vergleichen, weil um den geht es in deinem Link ja:


> Somit tatsächlich arbeitslos: 3.812.862





> Insgesamt belief sich die Unterbeschäftigung im Februar 2015 auf 3.888.000 Personen


----------



## Quat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Also laut Statistik Arbeitslos und nur ein bisschen Arbeitslos?


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Nein, man differenziert. Also etwas, was am Stammtisch nicht gemacht wird, ebensowenig wie man sich die Definition(en) zu Gemüte führt.
Unterbeschäftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



JePe schrieb:


> ... Du hast also keine Belege und / oder Quellen. Warum so kompliziert?



*Kritik an den offiziellen Zahlen der Statistik*

Hans Jörg Duppré vom Deutschen Landkreistag kritisierte im April 2010, dass die angebliche positive Entwicklung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ein Trugbild sei, da die Zahl der ALG II-Empfänger  stetig gestiegen sei. So sei die Zahl der Hilfeempfänger im April 2010  auf rund 7,4 Millionen gestiegen, in der Arbeitslosenstatistik jedoch  seien lediglich rund 2,5 Millionen Menschen erfasst.
 Zudem wurde kritisiert, dass die *Zahl der Hartz-IV-Bezieher bislang  auf die Langzeitarbeitslosen verengt werde*. Bereits rein subventionierte  Planstellen mit mehr als 15 Wochenstunden, wie z. B. Ein-Euro-Jobs, * Kranke oder Ausbildungsplatzsuchende etwa fänden sich dagegen nicht in  der Arbeitslosenstatistik wieder*, obwohl ihre Lage oft nicht besser sei.  Gleiches gelte für Erwerbstätige im Niedriglohnbereich, die zusätzlich  auf Hartz IV angewiesen seien. Ebenfalls werden Arbeitslose, die an  *Weiterbildungen teilnehmen, bereits seit längerem nicht als arbeitslos  gezählt.* Auch *Arbeitslose, die älter als 58 *sind, erscheinen nicht in  der offiziellen Statistik. Im Mai 2009 kam eine weitere Ausnahme hinzu:  *Wenn private Arbeitsvermittler tätig werden, taucht der von ihnen  betreute Arbeitslose ebenfalls nicht in der Arbeitslosenstatistik auf*.[SUP][23][/SUP][SUP][24][/SUP]
 [SUP]

Es gibt also mehr als genug Ausnahmen. Wenn du Wikipedia nicht glaubst, kannst du ja mal intensiver selbst nachforschen und wirst mit Sicherheit fündig. 



[/SUP]


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Manche Leute sind schon so daran gewöhnt sich ******* schön zu reden, denen kannst du mit Fakten nicht mehr kommen. Gleich packen sie irgendeinen abstrusen Link aus der das ganze dann als Verschwörungstheorien abtut.


----------



## Quat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, man differenziert. Also etwas, was am Stammtisch nicht gemacht wird, ebensowenig wie man sich die Definition(en) zu Gemüte führt.
> Unterbeschäftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de


Das seh´ ich anders!
Man differenziert *jetzt*, um weiterhin verschleiern zu können. Und selbst diese Zahlen bezweifle ich stark.
Als die Lüge aufflog wurde einfach noch eine weitere Zahl veröffentlicht, nicht aber hinzugefügt.
Ist es nicht ohnehin fraglich, die Zahlen zu präsentieren, die vom Verursacher diese Debakels stammen?
Hat sich nicht deren Hordenführer gerade erst als Lügner entlarvt, mit seiner Behauptung der Bearbeitungszeiträume?


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Welche Quelle wuerdest Du denn als unparteiisch akzeptieren? Den Verband der venezuelanischen Gefluegelzuechter?

Dir passt nicht, was da steht. Wer die Botschaft ueberbringt, ist da eher nachrangig. Die Exporte brechen im laufenden Jahr um 25% ein und halbieren sich so im  Vergleich zum Rekordjahr 2012 auf 20 Mrd.? Mal abgesehen davon, dass Kopfrechnen wohl nicht das Ding des Autors ist (ein Viertel weniger macht die Haelfte?) - allein im April 2015 hat Deutschland Waren im Wert von etwas ueber 100 Mrd. exportiert - etwa 7 Mrd mehr als im April 2014. Insgesamt steigen die deutschen Exporte, beguenstigt durch den schawchen EURO, kontinuierlich an, was uns sogar Ruegen der EU einbringt. Das Deutschland unter den Sanktioen aechzen wuerde, ist wishful thinking des Kremls, das von bestimmten "Nachrichtenmagazinen" fleissig multipliziert und von bestimmten Kreisen gerne geglaubt wird. Gibt es Sanktionen zum Nulltarif? Nein. Koennten wir noch mehr exportieren? Bestimmt. Zwischen dieser Tatsache und den Weltuntergangsszenarien made in Moskau klafft aber eine betraechtliche Luecke. Der Artikel gipfelt damit, dass man den Rueckzug Cordes´ bekanntgibt und die von ihm selbst erklaerten Gruende nennt, aber unverdrossen die Behauptung aufstellt, da wuerde bestimmt "die Merkel" dahinterstecken.


----------



## Quat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Der "Verband der venezuelanischen Gefluegelzuechter" hat uns wenigstens nicht gerade erst frech und mit voller Absicht ins Gesicht gelogen, sowie nicht jeden Monat auf´s Neue. Beziehe mich ihr auf die Arbeitslosenzahlen.
Was "Deutschland" in welchem Umfang und mit welchem Gewinn exportiert, ist mir absolut Rille! Vor allem weil es eben nicht Deutschland ist.
 Was, wohin und von wem, ist der Knackpunkt! Das steht aber nochmal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Ich werde Deinen Beitrag gelegentlich in den Universaluebersetzer eingeben. Vielleicht ergibt er dann irgendeinen Sinn ...


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: EU-Sanktionen gegen Rußland treffen den ostdeutschen Mittelstand*

Naja um mal auf die Sache der US-Polit Kompetenz einzugehen,
der Bush Senior wollte den Afghanistan mit Schiffen angreifen 



Dazu würde auch passen das laut CNN Deutschland der Irak ist, 
laut BBC war Griechenland mal  Syrien


----------

